# Military & College Options



## Unknown Player (Jun 19, 2019)

Good morning,

I come looking for some guidance and perspective. I'll be heading to college in the Fall and earlier in the year I asked to be enrolled in the Army ROTC program. I made this decision primarily based on the financial benefits. Yes, I knew I wanted to serve - but my intent was always to enlist in the Marine Corps and now I wonder if I'd be making a mistake. 

Is it foolish to go through ROTC and commission in the Army, instead of enlisting in the Marine Corps, because of the money benefit? I'll more than likely be in significant, six-figure debt when I graduate, but there are ways I can manage it if need-be. 

Right now as I see it I have a couple of paths lying in front of me I can take:

Take the ROTC class, ultimately if I truly hate it I can always drop it before my junior year. The Army has a program where you can enlist in the Army Reserves or National Guard, go through basic and AIT and serve with a reserve or National Guard unit (being mentored by them to become an officer) while earning your commission through ROTC. The Army will not deploy anyone in this program. If I did this, my school would be paid for and I'd be fulfilling my desire for higher education with my desire to serve at the same time and making them work for one another.
Drop the ROTC class, and enlist in the Marine Corps - join the Reserves while I'm in college and go from there. The Marine Corps doesn't participate in the College Loan Repayment Program (CLRP) but I would get some benefit from the Montgomery GI Bill. I am not educated on how the military reserves work, but I do know that I'm not "safe" from being called up by the Marine Corps. Obviously this could get in the way of school, which is fine, that's my responsibility to bear if I chose this route.
I suppose an important bit of information would be why would I want to be a Marine instead of a Soldier? I can't answer that, at least not intelligently. Viscerally, that's what I desire.

Thank you


----------



## Cookie_ (Jun 19, 2019)

Unknown Player said:


> *I suppose an important bit of information would be why would I want to be a Marine instead of a Soldier?*



No, the real question is why you are on a path to commission in the Army, but are thinking about enlisting as a Marine.

Decide whether you want to be enlisted or officer, then go from there.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 19, 2019)

If you enlist in the Marines, today, you will not be starting college in August.  Boot + MOS + MCT can easily take you to Christmas, if not into the spring.  

If you want to be a Marine, be a Marine.  But understand that even if you go into the reserves and get the GIB $, there is a price to pay up front.

But as my esteemed colleague @Cookie_ said, decide enlisted (any branch) vs officer and go from there.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 19, 2019)

Unknown Player said:


> my intent was always to enlist in the Marine Corps



Why was that true? What changed?


----------



## Unknown Player (Jun 20, 2019)

Cookie_ said:


> No, the real question is why you are on a path to commission in the Army, but are thinking about enlisting as a Marine.
> 
> Decide whether you want to be enlisted or officer, then go from there.



The Army is willing to pay for my schooling and if I play my hand right, I can get it all taken care of and come out an Army officer. Not necessarily what I want, but I wonder if what I want matters?



Devildoc said:


> If you enlist in the Marines, today, you will not be starting college in August.  Boot + MOS + MCT can easily take you to Christmas, if not into the spring.
> 
> If you want to be a Marine, be a Marine.  But understand that even if you go into the reserves and get the GIB $, there is a price to pay up front.
> 
> But as my esteemed colleague @Cookie_ said, decide enlisted (any branch) vs officer and go from there.



I understand that, I couldn't go right now if I wanted to anyway... which I do. I know I can enlist next year and go to RT and ITB through the Summer and Fall. This year would be a good time to get those credit hours maxed out, which I am doing as well as testing out of courses with CLEP, so that I don't affect my graduation date.



Kaldak said:


> Why was that true? What changed?



I think around my sophomore year I got it into my head I wanted to be a trigger-puller and I always enjoyed the water because it was a tangible way for me to get out of my comfort zone - figured the Marine Corps would be my best fit for military service.

My original plan was to enlist out of high-school. In-fact I know guys who completed boot over their junior summer and then went to ITB their senior summer and then went from there, I wish I would've done that.

However, I ended up injuring myself, recovered, injured myself again, had surgery. I'm not up to the task right now physically.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 20, 2019)

I can see this thread taking a nosedive faster than a drone over Iran....

To the OP, remember that you said:


Unknown Player said:


> I come looking for some guidance and perspective


----------



## Gunz (Jun 20, 2019)

Unknown Player said:


> ...why would I want to be a Marine instead of a Soldier? I can't answer that..."



Neither can we. _You_ need to decide and commit.


----------



## Unknown Player (Jun 20, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I can see this thread taking a nosedive faster than a drone over Iran....
> 
> To the OP, remember that you said:



I certainly am looking for that, and only that. I apologize if I implied in my post something else.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jun 20, 2019)

Unknown Player said:


> The Army is willing to pay for my schooling and if I play my hand right, I can get it all taken care of and come out an Army officer. *Not necessarily what I want, but I wonder if what I want matters?*



You're making a career decision, all that matters is what you want to do.

Are you going to college because you truly want a career in whatever degree you are pursing, or are you just going to college because it's the "normal" thing to do?

Based on your statement I've highlighted, I think you're much more likely to be in that second group.

Enlist. Use your TA/CLEP to do courses while you're active. Either you'll get a degree while serving, or realize the enlisted military isn't for you and you'll have the GI bill after a few years of service.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 20, 2019)

If you had surgery do you even know if you can waive?  Getting in via any option is moot unless you check out with a recruiter or ROTC that you clear medical.

If you can get waivers....if you want to be a trigger puller, be a trigger puller.  Pull the trigger (see what I did there?) and join, save money, use the bennies, and go to school later.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 20, 2019)

Naval Reserve Officers Training Corps - Marine Corps

/ thread

Either you want to be a Marine or you don't. While similar, they are two different organizations with two different ways they operate and have two different cultures. 

As has been said around here a lot, do some reading, gather your thoughts, and then make a decision. I know plenty of Marines who would go to become soldier's.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 20, 2019)

What Military job are you interested in?
That should drive your choice of branch.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 20, 2019)

Go Marine Corps ROTC if you want to be a Marine and not pay for college.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jun 20, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> What Military job are you interested in?
> That should drive your choice of branch.



I second that.


----------



## digrar (Jun 21, 2019)

Unknown Player said:


> Not necessarily what I want, but I wonder if what I want matters?



It certainly does, if you get trapped into something that you don't particularly want to be doing, you're a very good chance of under performing, not getting what you wanted out of the experience and taking the first opportunity to discharge. Resulting in a pretty unsatisfactory experience. No one wants that.


----------



## Unknown Player (Jun 25, 2019)

Thank you for your responses. I know how I’ll be moving forward.


----------

